
Ukraine to block Russian social networks - klearvue
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-39934666
======
dagenleg
>The companies' offices in Ukraine will also face asset freezes and other
restrictions

It's probably a cash grab by the corrupt government.

------
DarkKomunalec
Hardly surprising, as Ukraine has historical reasons to distrust Russia:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holodomor](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holodomor)

